# Soft water snails?



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Imma get some snails to help clean up around the tank since I cant have shrimp in the big tank. Which are good in soft, low ph water and will take care of uneaten food and algae? Aaaaaand does anyone here have any they want to get rid of?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Well.. To have enough to clean the tank, you`d have enough to breed. 

But to answer your question, I use mystery snails and they were $2 at PetSmart. Have had them with no problem in display for months. I think my random adopted african cichlids (couldn`t give you a name of them, the owners had mixed them before, so I just fixed that lol) eat the babies.

Those crayfish like things that are available at some stores and they are pretty strong if thats why you can`t have them. But they have a chance of killing fish as well if they aren`t careful (during the night).. Though with excess food, I doubt they would risk attacking anything (unless it got massive).


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Nerites are pretty and won't reproduce at all. 

Pro: Any algae? Gone.

Con: If you get a fem, single eggs will be laid here and there that don't hatch. (They will erode away with time.)

Depends which side of the spectrum you fall on as to if these are good for you. 

Unfortunately though, most snails do best in high gh/kh/ph.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I tried mystery snails a long time ago and they all died not long after getting them


----------

